# My vintage Rotary Aquadive



## jeff wilson

Hi all this is my vintage Rotary Aquadive it uesd to belong to Mr Jon wallis it took a long time to get him to sell
It to me but I now have it 
http://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i478/wilson1071/69e36399.jpg


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Love it and JonW is a fool for letting it go.



jeff wilson said:


> Hi all this is my vintage Rotary Aquadive it uesd to belong to Mr Jon wallis it took a long time to get him to sell
> It to me but I now have it
> http://i1095.photobucket.com/albums/i478/wilson1071/69e36399.jpg


----------



## jeff wilson

New to this how do you get the Photo to show instead of a link I have photo bucket app on ipad2


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

On the picture you want to post, glide your cursor over the picture you watn to post and you will see a drop down of four boxes, go to the bottom one, IMG and click it and it will say copied, then go the forum in question and right click your mousr and click paste.



jeff wilson said:


> New to this how do you get the Photo to show instead of a link I have photo bucket app on ipad2


----------



## jeff wilson

Hope this works


----------



## jeff wilson

Thanks


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Perfect on the picture and the post.



jeff wilson said:


> Hope this works


----------



## arpoc

very cool. aquadive should do make something orange again


----------



## Aquadive mod1

Oh my, that is one of my all-time fave vintage AD's!! Don't worry, we have lots up our sleeves. ;>)


----------



## JonasForsberg

Aquadive mod1 said:


> Oh my, that is one of my all-time fave vintage AD's!! Don't worry, we have lots up our sleeves. ;>)


As we say in Sweden: if you say A, you have to say B..... I just can´t wait any more... Is there going to be an reissue of the mod 50??? This watch is the Ultimate one (congrats jeff wilson ) exactly the right size, brilliant colours, groovy depth-gauge, bold apperance etc. However the Aquadive mod 50 hands are a bit to small and thin. The Rotary minute hand are sooo cool. If you ever do an reissue of the mod 50 - please, consider to change the hands and the crown.


----------



## jeff wilson

This is one of my other Aquadives hope you like it


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

You are killing me Jeff....



jeff wilson said:


> This is one of my other Aquadives hope you like it


----------



## jeff wilson

The blue one was a right off I got off eBay and Jon Wallis put me in touch Foz (AKA) Andy Foster who did a fantastic job 
getting the watch going again he is a genius , then I got the watch back and sent it to my man who refurbed the case then 
I fitted an Omega mesh bracelet and the job was done

This is the link to the Aquadive DeskDivers site

DeskDivers.com - Aquadive Depth-Time Model 50


----------



## Spring-Diver

Orange you glad you bought it:-d............that diver is awesome!!!
And the blue one too!!!

Wow, those are incredible divers.... smoking hot:-!

Enjoy those bad boys!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## DEMO111

Jeff, beautiful vintage pieces. Thanks for sharing. |>


----------



## jeff wilson

Thanks for all the kind words this photo I call ( The Good The Bad and The Ugly ) LOL


----------



## Aquila

That aquadive is fantastic, but I gotta say, that Omega, got me drooling like some crazy maniac....



jeff wilson said:


> Thanks for all the kind words this photo I call ( The Good The Bad and The Ugly ) LOL


----------



## sharkfin

jeff wilson said:


> Thanks for all the kind words this photo I call ( The Good The Bad and The Ugly ) LOL


I see no ugly in this pic. Great trio! :-!

Congrats on the orange beauty. Gorgeous, and minty! ;-)

cheers.


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

With the exception of the green bezel all is excellent. Your choice each morning must be difficult. I owned the 120C and like a fool traded it with a few others for an Omega 1000m, which was traded back. That one I miss.



sharkfin said:


> I see no ugly in this pic. Great trio! :-!
> 
> Congrats on the orange beauty. Gorgeous, and minty! ;-)
> 
> cheers.


----------



## jeff wilson

The 120 is a great watch buy now you must have guessed I like Divers watches here are two more I have


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

We seem to share the same grails, have the 600m and 1200m but lately have been favoring the 1200m but will not let the 600m go. Did have the DSSD but traded that as well.



jeff wilson said:


> The 120 is a great watch buy now you must have guessed I like Divers watches here are two more I have


----------



## jeff wilson

I try not to trade any thing if I can and i do not get the chance to wear the watches much just at weekends because of my job but it is a good hobby and like finding watch like the blue Aquadive and getting it all sorted it's a great buzz for me, the Mrs has got me a vintage Aquadive 1000m for Chrismas but I do not get to see it till Chrismas day Let's hope it's OK LOL

http://www.deskdivers.com/Site/AD50.html


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

Now that is a big tease, to wait until Christmas.



jeff wilson said:


> I try not to trade any thing if I can and i do not get the chance to wear the watches much just at weekends because of my job but it is a good hobby and like finding watch like the blue Aquadive and getting it all sorted it's a great buzz for me, the Mrs has got me a vintage Aquadive 1000m for Chrismas but I do not get to see it till Chrismas day Let's hope it's OK LOL
> 
> DeskDivers.com - Aquadive Depth-Time Model 50


----------



## jeff wilson

It is

http://www.deskdivers.com/Site/AD50.html


----------



## JonasForsberg

"...the Mrs has got me a vintage Aquadive 1000m for Chrismas.." Looks like a VERY happy marrige you got there! I don´t think there are to many of our wives who supports our hobbies like your does ;-) Hold on to that holy grail Jeff!!!

Merry Christmas folks!


----------



## jeff wilson

Mrs is a term I use we are not marred but been together 16 years may be its because we are not marred she supports my 
hobbies this may be a good lesson for you all LOL


----------



## arpoc

that's quite a collection you have there! congrats on the new pickup, any one of those vintage divers is a real find


----------



## jeff wilson

Thanks heres a few more I have


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

I also have a SHOM and The Seiko Emperor Tuna.



jeff wilson said:


> Thanks heres a few more I have


----------



## Aquila

Very inspiring collection!

Is that the Taiwan tuna? Love it!


----------



## jeff wilson

Do you mean Taiwan as in fake ! It is a 1000m SQ dial if that helps , Bill i love the case on the SHOM I have put 120m hands on as well and a Isoframe strap it's a great watch I got it of Jon Wallis

http://www.deskdivers.com/Site/AD50.html


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

I know Jon well and he has an extensive collection especially Omega.



jeff wilson said:


> Do you mean Taiwan as in fake ! It is a 1000m SQ dial if that helps , Bill i love the case on the SHOM I have put 120m hands on as well and a Isoframe strap it's a great watch I got it of Jon Wallis
> 
> DeskDivers.com - Aquadive Depth-Time Model 50


----------



## Aquila

jeff wilson said:


> Do you mean Taiwan as in fake ! It is a 1000m SQ dial if that helps , Bill i love the case on the SHOM I have put 120m hands on as well and a Isoframe strap it's a great watch I got it of Jon Wallis
> 
> DeskDivers.com - Aquadive Depth-Time Model 50


I meant the Seiko S23611J1, which was released in Taiwan, and that some refer to as the Taiwan tuna...!


----------



## jeff wilson

Sorry not big on Seiko,s fake was a joke the serial number on the back of the watch is 7C46-7009 and then Z5 and one more number 170159 if this helps


----------



## jeff wilson

W. C. Bartlett said:


> I know Jon well and he has an extensive collection especially Omega.


Yes I have been buying watches of Jon for a few Years know the first watch was my Ploprof 600 I met Jon in the UK 
and got the watch and a signed book off him and it went on from there we have become good friends


----------



## Spacehooper

Never thought I'd see the day when JW would let that one go. Many of us begged him too...


----------



## jeff wilson

I got him when he was doing a lot of work on his house or new house and prised it out of his hands when he was not looking LOL

http://www.deskdivers.com/Site/AD50.html


----------



## Packleader

Perhaps I should carry on the tradition by pestering you to sell it to me, starting.... now. :think:

Congratulations on a beautiful watch!

Best wishes,
Packleader


----------



## jeff wilson

Thanks but i thing i will keep it for a little bit longer 
Jeff


----------

